# The Honest Kitchen foods



## WizardDogintheTARDIS (May 22, 2014)

Amongst my research for a better Hedgehog food. I came upon The Honest Kitchen, a company who makes dehydrated cat and dog foods. The ingredient lists looked pretty great, but the fat content was really high in the cat diets (almost 35%). I was wondering if anyone feeds this brand, and which formula thay use/recommend.

http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/products

Is this brands appropriate for Hedgies? Which formula should I use for a small, 5 month old male Hedgie?

FYI: Right now, my hedgehog gets a mix of Purina Pro Plan Kitten, and Wellness Core Indoor, but he refuses to eat the wellness, so I need to find a healthy food for picky eaters.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

There have been a couple threads posted about THK! Here they are - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/74386-honest-kitchen.html and http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/81049-honest-kitchen.html Not the same thread, just the same title. :lol: So far from what I've seen, one person had success, another did not. But I know ordering samples is discussed in one or both of those threads, so that might be a good option for you to check out if you'd like to see what your boy thinks of THK.  Let us know if he likes it if you do get some!

Oh, and check the dog formulas as well. They should be perfectly fine for hedgehogs as well & may have lower fat. The only ones I wouldn't feed are the base mixes designed to be fed with cooked or raw meat (unless you plan to supplement that & insects to make up the protein portion of the diet).


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

My advice is to order the samples--I ordered the cat foods and see if your hedgie will eat it. It's on the high side for protein, but I feed other foods too.
My Nara eats the Prowl, the chicken with vegetables. She ate the Grace with the turkey, but she annointed with it all the time. 
It's very convenient, because you can mix up a small amount. I mix 1/4 cup at a time and keep the remainder in the fridge. It lasts a little bit short of a week. I only feed about a tablespoon each night. I ordered the 5 lb size from Amazon. 
My son did taste it, says it tastes like potatoes and would be ok with cheese--I'm vegetarian.
I may order samples of the dog foods when the Prowl runs out.
Good luck and let us know how it works for you.
ML


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Just a comment, I wouldn't consider the protein to be an issue since you add water to the food.  Same thing with canned wet food - higher protein is less of a concern as with kibble since the added moisture helps the kidneys process, from what I understand. I'm still really excited to try THK with future hedgies! It looks like a fantastic food & while I'd rather feed dogs & cats a raw diet, this looks perfect for hedgehogs if they'll eat it.


----------



## WizardDogintheTARDIS (May 22, 2014)

Thanks guys! After I run out of kibble, we'll make the switch!


----------

